# Rent increase clause sample?



## hedgehog88 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know an effective rent increase clause sample I can insert into my renewal lease agreement?

My lease agreement is month to month and being that I will not have to write another lease agreement till the tenents decide to terminate the contract or when it comes time to increase rent, I believe it would be best to mention it in the agreement if and when I decide to and to ensure me I still entitled to increase.

Any and all replies will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, you could put in a clause that says something to the effect of a rent increase can be givent if you provide them with written notice (the timeframe of which depends on your province). 

But technically you don't need to write the clause as it's in legislation. If you are month to month, if you give them written notice with enough time, you are able to raise the rents. Be careful though, Manitoba has rent controls, Ontario has limits as well...

My leases are yearly, so I've got a clause with a hefty increase to encourage them to sign again at a lower rate.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

In Ontario if building/house built after 1991 the rent controls do not apply .You have to give tenants 3 month notice to increase rent in writing ,just went through this on one property we own.


----------

